# G42000 & Sublimation



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Gildan G42000 (also looks like it is called the G420 by other wholesalers) for sublimation?

I did a search and no results turned up.

Price seems good


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

What's it made out of? You can only do sublimation on white polyester or very light pastel polyester. The sublimation won't stick to cotton.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

lben said:


> What's it made out of? You can only do sublimation on white polyester or very light pastel polyester. The sublimation won't stick to cotton.


100% white poly

I just wanted to hear if someone had had success with it, before I order 5 cases of it for the shop!


----------



## rico4566 (Feb 28, 2013)

The gildan 42000 is 100% polyester but it feels like an under armour charged cotton. Should be good for sublimation. light colors.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for your input - what do you mean by feels like under armour charged cotton?

I've heard of under armour, but know nothing about it and have never seen / felt it

Are you saying it feels more like a cotton than a traditional slippery polyester?


----------



## rico4566 (Feb 28, 2013)

20vK said:


> Thanks for your input - what do you mean by feels like under armour charged cotton?
> 
> I've heard of under armour, but know nothing about it and have never seen / felt it
> 
> ...


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Well that's an awesome start!

OK - Has anyone actually sublimated on this garment?

I would buy a sample and try, but delivery to where I live for 1 shirt would be over $100.

I'd be willing to pay someone for the shirt, ink, paper and their time, if they were concerned about that.


----------



## StarlightTshirts (Dec 24, 2010)

I have not printed on them, but I did look at the 3 suppliers i use & they are out of stock. I checked S&S, Broder & Bodek & Rhodes.

Starlight-t-shirts.com


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Tsf sportswear have some, if anyone wants to try one out


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

20vK said:


> Tsf sportswear have some, if anyone wants to try one out


They are also here. 

https://www.mccrearystees.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_ID=802&ParentCat=27

They are $3.19 any color up to XL. You have to sign-up to see prices.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I have not done much dye sub work but I did press a few of these Gildan 42000 shirts for my daughter a few weeks back and they looked good. I pressed on light colors, White, Safety Green and Pink. The White looked real sharp and the other 2 looked just as good and they washed perfectly. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## vegas75 (Mar 28, 2013)

Jerseys dropped there sport gray color from their choices last year. This is great for summer sports teams and I sold a bunch. This year Gildan 42000 came out with this color and they are great. Blacks, greens look fantastic. Good shirt to sub.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

vegas75 said:


> Jerseys dropped there sport gray color from their choices last year. This is great for summer sports teams and I sold a bunch. This year Gildan 42000 came out with this color and they are great. Blacks, greens look fantastic. Good shirt to sub.


You are dye subbing on Black? I didn't know that was possible. How is that done?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

rico4566 said:


> but it armour charged cotton. .


whats it charged with ? RIoting, murder, DUI ???


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Basikboy said:


> You are dye subbing on Black? I didn't know that was possible. How is that done?


If the shirt is already black or any dark color not not dye subbing it.
Well you can but your not gonna get anything on it. Just faded areas.

Only way to dye sub a dark shirt is with a cut n sew job.


----------

